# MSI 3.57 and Ignition Module



## AlbertoB1 (Dec 29, 2007)

I got the new computer and wired it to match V3 schematic per DIYAutotune. I still have 3 wire connected on Bosch Ignition Module, though. I think they are grounds, Wires 3,4,5.
I am suppose to connect MS directly to neg- terminal on coil. I have 3 wires connected to coil. A blue/red and green wire connection near firewall and a single black wire towards the front. Which one do I connect pin 36 to?








I found this on Google:










_Modified by AlbertoB1 at 4:50 AM 5-31-2008_


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: MSI 3.57 and Ignition Module (AlbertoB1)*

Are you sure your 3.57 build didn't come with the onboard ign module (igniter)?
You can search, there are some old threads showing the wiring of the BOSCH module, but most people running the V3.0+ boards are using the internal igniter (vb921).
S


----------



## AlbertoB1 (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: MSI 3.57 and Ignition Module (sdezego)*

Yeah I bought it pre-assembled from DIYAUTOTUNE and they did the VW mod to direct fire single coil. I haven't cut the last 3 wires to the igniter because not sure what they go to. I have it wired exactly like the top schematic, but still have 3 connections on igniter not coming from MS harness








_Modified by AlbertoB1 at 10:40 AM 5-31-2008_


_Modified by AlbertoB1 at 10:41 AM 5-31-2008_


----------



## AlbertoB1 (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: MSI 3.57 and Ignition Module (AlbertoB1)*

I figured out which wires I need to eliminate. How do I eliminate 3,4 and 5 from Ignition Module?


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: MSI 3.57 and Ignition Module (AlbertoB1)*

Double check what they did usually "direct fire" means you don't need the ignition module at all and you should hook the spark output right to the coil.


----------

